# Search for an impact



## Tj Klemick (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm currently looking at the 20v max impact with dewalt and I'm very interested. Yet I'm told in electrician work I should have a smaller one. Someone mentioned the 12v dewalt to me. Any opinions or tips?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Get the Milwaukee Brushless fuel Impact, it has a 3 speed and torque settings, 1st speed is good for machine screws on faceplates.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Also worth adding the M18 Fuel impact is very compact, I wouldnt bother with a 10.8 or a 12 now.


----------



## Tj Klemick (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks alot. I'm looking it up now. Milwaukee is huge In electrical tools now


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Tj Klemick said:


> Thanks alot. I'm looking it up now. Milwaukee is huge In electrical tools now


They have also just bought out 4.0ah batteries compared to the 2.8ah they have now. To me this means they are commited to the platform and it wont be defunct for a while.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Milwaukee tools are nice...probably the Cadillac of power tools, but I'll recommend Rigid. If a battery goes bad, just take it to the local authorized repair shop and they hand you a new one...no more spending $90 on batteries.


----------



## Tj Klemick (Aug 17, 2012)

I've always been a dewalt guy. Drill, router you name it. 20v max has never dissapointed me and I'm gonna get the sawzall too. I have one corded Milwaukee sawzall and a multimeter and voltage tester. I've never tried rigid


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

k_buz said:


> Milwaukee tools are nice...probably the Cadillac of power tools, but I'll recommend Rigid. If a battery goes bad, just take it to the local authorized repair shop and they hand you a new one...no more spending $90 on batteries.


Cut that out, right now.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

k_buz said:


> Milwaukee tools are nice...probably the Cadillac of power tools, but I'll recommend Rigid. If a battery goes bad, just take it to the local authorized repair shop and they hand you a new one...no more spending $90 on batteries.


Milwaukee have a 2 year warranty on batteries, I have never had one o bad but its a straight swap for the first one, the second one they do diagnostics and possible repair I believe.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Wait until Milwaukee releases the m12 brushless.

If you can't wait, the current m12 will should serve you just fine. You might as well start building up M12 batteries for the rest of the tools that you'll get.


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

look up makita lxdt01, 3 speeds and torque settings also and the trigger is variable speed.

http://www.jccayer.com/product.php?productid=224


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

The 20v dewalt brushless impact is perfect.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

either the Milwaukee m18 fuel which is fantastic, or go for the m12 brushless when it comes out in four months.


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

I seen/read somewhere lith/ion batteries are being put into the newest cordless tools. 

Think it was said to have a shorter re-charge time. :thumbsup: Believeable

Said to outlast any other battery currently on the market. :thumbsup: Believeable


Also claim to be more torque then a corded tool. :001_huh: Unbelieveable.


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tj Klemick said:


> I'm currently looking at the 20v max impact with dewalt and I'm very interested. Yet I'm told in electrician work I should have a smaller one. Someone mentioned the 12v dewalt to me. Any opinions or tips?


If your a dewalt guy and have the money go with the brushless that has 3 speeds as well..if you don't mind changing platforms fuel might be a good choice good warranty great line of tools. Also there running there 100 dollar trade in deal right now


----------



## Tj Klemick (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the brushless fuel tools your mentioning. How are Rey different?


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

Makita had one out for a long time the milwaukee and dewalt just released there's. No brushes cooler running motor longer run time. A plus with that is having more torque. These are fairly new to the market and only going to get better. A great plus is 3 speeds. A downside imo is they are only sold solo at this time with the exception of the makita and the impact is not the 3 speed impact they had out for a while. The impact in the kits not as good and the hammer is not like there 454


----------



## mutt (Jun 6, 2012)

Seems like most of you like Milwaukee or DeWalt cordless drill/hammer drill. From what I've studied it seems Rigid is just as good but has a much better warranty. Do y'all think rigid is too high priced or is there some other reason rigid isn't favored?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

mutt said:


> Seems like most of you like Milwaukee or DeWalt cordless drill/hammer drill. From what I've studied it seems Rigid is just as good but has a much better warranty. Do y'all think rigid is too high priced or is there some other reason rigid isn't favored?


It's a Milwaukee thing, you wouldn't understand!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

wendon said:


> It's a Milwaukee thing, you wouldn't understand!!:laughing::laughing:


Working hard to make a living, 
Bringing shelter from the rain,
A fathers son left to carry on,
Red lithium in his veins,
Woah woah woah hes a Milwaukee man!


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

its all chinese crap anyway. if you are going to make a big deal about cordless tools, talk about some german brands or something. and to the OP... I own the 12v impact, and it packs a punch, I do not regret buying the kit.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I used to like milwaukee cordless tools, but we have them at work (M18 tools) and we have sent quite a few batteries and chargers back already that were defective. That prompted me to go with the dewalt 20v max tools, they also seem to be built a bit sturdier than milwaukee and makita's tools. Plus, the chucks dewalt uses are made by rohm. There is a site somewhere where they take apart all three brands of impact drivers right down to the transmissions...it seemed to me the dewalt tools were built the best.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

chewy said:


> Working hard to make a living,
> Bringing shelter from the rain,
> A fathers son left to carry on,
> Red lithium in his veins,
> Woah woah woah hes a Milwaukee man!


uhh, IMO, there's only one tool a man ought sing about, and _even then_...:blink:


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Milwaukee or Makita brushless. I have the Makita. The power to weight ratio is perfect for electricians. I got the step bits that work with the impact.

I'm sure there's die hard fans out there but personally I try and stay away from Dewalt and Ridgid.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

stuiec said:


> uhh, IMO, there's only one tool a man ought sing about, and even then...:blink:


I sing that at work quite often actually :laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> its all chinese crap anyway. if you are going to make a big deal about cordless tools, talk about some german brands or something. and to the OP... I own the 12v impact, and it packs a punch, I do not regret buying the kit.


I think Milwaukee is made in Hong Kong isn't it? I don't care for the yellow brand, never owned one and probably never will. Just a personal preference.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> its all chinese crap anyway. if you are going to make a big deal about cordless tools, talk about some german brands or something. and to the OP... I own the 12v impact, and it packs a punch, I do not regret buying the kit.


Where's a link to a German made cordless drill? I mean one that's actually built in Chermany.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

wendon said:


> I think Milwaukee is made in Hong Kong isn't it? I don't care for the yellow brand, never owned one and probably never will. Just a personal preference.


Hong Kong is China, the company is owned by an outfit called TTI in Hong Kong but its manufactured in mainland China. TTI also make the ridgid tools.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Forget about 'big' impacts.

I'm delighted with my little 10v Bosch, the one that's small enough to fit in your pocket, and only slightly larger than your typical handgun. Plenty of life, and sure is easier to schlep up a ladder. I expect Milwaukee fans will like their little one as well.

If the impact you're looking at is anywhere near the size of your cordless drill, or uses the same batteries .... it's probably way too big.

I do have a 'big' impact as well. That is, it has a really big 7/16" hex chuck for powering self-feed bits. I see Makita is selling one as well. Say goodbye to the Hole-hog's broken wrist habit.


----------



## Ostrichsak (Jul 8, 2012)

mutt said:


> Seems like most of you like Milwaukee or DeWalt cordless drill/hammer drill. From what I've studied it seems Rigid is just as good but has a much better warranty. Do y'all think rigid is too high priced or is there some other reason rigid isn't favored?


I considered buying Rigid for the warranty at Home Depot, especially on the batteries. I had a hard time finding anyone who really uses their tools hard every day that has a glowing review of the Rigid line. I really wanted to hear good things too because the price and warranty is very appealing. If your stuff is always down though, warranty or not, then it suddenly doesn't matter how good the warranty is.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

wendon said:


> Where's a link to a German made cordless drill? I mean one that's actually built in Chermany.


Festool and Protool, not sure if Mafell have cordless.

I had a Bosch made in Switzerland, biggest POS I have ever owned. 

Not sure why it matters where stuff is made, I just want quality.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

chewy said:


> Festool and Protool, not sure if Mafell have cordless.
> 
> I had a Bosch made in Switzerland, biggest POS I have ever owned.
> 
> Not sure why it matters where stuff is made, I just want quality.


I guess I'm probably too much of a skeptic but I'd need proof that those tools were assembled in Germany, made with parts built exclusively in Germany etc. I'd have a hard time believing the battery cells, brushless motors etc. didn't come from the Far East. I believe the Festool warranty says limited 3 year warranty.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Every time I have used a Rigid cordless tool I have marvelled at what an amazing piece of crap it was.

Maybe everybody I know just abuses them.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Here in NZ and also in Oz TTI bought AEG and took that name and put it on Ridgid tools, the older Blue AEG tools are of alot more higher quality than the new stuff.


----------



## mutt (Jun 6, 2012)

Stopped by HD Fri afternoon. Suppliers for rigid, milwaukee & ryobia was ther. I ended up getting a new milwaukee, 18v Li-on, brushless hammer drill with charger & 2battys. They threw in a 14 piece drill bit set. Outa the box & no charge I drill 2 holes 3/4" dia & about 8"deep in my brick/cinder block fireplace. The 2nd hole was very hard material. I took a break to let the drill bit & me to cool off. But the drill didn't get very hot. The batty still has energy left in it. I'm off on the right foot with milwaukee brushless.


----------



## Ostrichsak (Jul 8, 2012)

coon88 said:


> If your a dewalt guy and have the money go with the brushless that has 3 speeds as well..if you don't mind changing platforms fuel might be a good choice good warranty great line of tools. Also there running there 100 dollar trade in deal right now


Can you post links to this? Someone said that Dewalt and Milwaukee both were running their $100 trade-in deal again but I can't seem to find any information on it anywhere.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Ostrichsak said:


> Can you post links to this? Someone said that Dewalt and Milwaukee both were running their $100 trade-in deal again but I can't seem to find any information on it anywhere.


Yeah capital lighting is running that special now.


----------



## Ostrichsak (Jul 8, 2012)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Yeah capital lighting is running that special now.


Link? There appears to be about 37 places online with the same name.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

My supplier sent me a pdf file with the details. I think the distributor has to be participating in it. I do know it has to be the driver with the XC batteries.


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ostrichsak said:


> Can you post links to this? Someone said that Dewalt and Milwaukee both were running their $100 trade-in deal again but I can't seem to find any information on it anywhere.


I don't have a link for it find a Milwaukee dist electrical or plumbing dist they should be running that..also dewalt just ended last month


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

chewy said:


> Festool and Protool, not sure if Mafell have cordless.
> 
> I had a Bosch made in Switzerland, biggest POS I have ever owned.
> 
> Not sure why it matters where stuff is made, I just want quality.


My 18 volt nicad brute tough hammer drill (made in swizterland) is still running strong. It's just really big and heavy.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> My 18 volt nicad brute tough hammer drill (made in swizterland) is still running strong. It's just really big and heavy.


I had the 36v lithium and it was just a big gutless pig that had crappy chucks.


----------



## claud_face (Aug 28, 2012)

Tj Klemick said:


> I'm currently looking at the 20v max impact with dewalt and I'm very interested. Yet I'm told in electrician work I should have a smaller one. Someone mentioned the 12v dewalt to me. Any opinions or tips?


I have the 20V max dewalt impact with the two smaller batteries.

They last awhile, charge extremely fast, and the impact is super light.

I love it and wouldn't want anything else. Nice LED lights as well.

Also very powerful if need be at times. Highly recommended.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

chewy said:


> I had the 36v lithium and it was just a big gutless pig that had crappy chucks.



I believe the 36 volt drills had plastic chucks. The brute tough had an all metal chuck and gearing.

So far, I've had more issues with my fuel drill not gripping hard enough more than the bosch ever did.

On the flipside, I haven't snapped as many bits drilling in stainless. :whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I believe the 36 volt drills had plastic chucks. The brute tough had an all metal chuck and gearing.
> 
> So far, I've had more issues with my fuel drill not gripping hard enough more than the bosch ever did.
> 
> On the flipside, I haven't snapped as many bits drilling in stainless. :whistling2:


 
I bought a new M18 3 months ago and a new FUEL M18 2 weeks ago and both chucks loosen up while using them


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I used a 6 inch hole saw in my M18 fuel and it dropped it but other than that I haven't had any problems, I really tighten it down though out of habit from my old Bosch.


----------



## angryceltic (Feb 21, 2012)

mutt said:


> Seems like most of you like Milwaukee or DeWalt cordless drill/hammer drill. From what I've studied it seems Rigid is just as good but has a much better warranty. Do y'all think rigid is too high priced or is there some other reason rigid isn't favored?


I have all the rigid 18v tools. Love them. Im using them non stop all day. Im on a commercial site so they get used quite often


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

wendon said:


> I think Milwaukee is made in Hong Kong isn't it? I don't care for the yellow brand, never owned one and probably never will. Just a personal preference.


I picked yellow because its easy to get replacement batteries from the job site. :brows::whistling2:


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Just buy HILTI. best power tools I've ever used.


----------



## GregTheGreat (Sep 10, 2009)

k_buz said:


> Milwaukee tools are nice...probably the Cadillac of power tools, but I'll recommend Rigid. If a battery goes bad, just take it to the local authorized repair shop and they hand you a new one...no more spending $90 on batteries.


i had to bring the batteries back like 2 times each and then they switched chargers, everytime i went to go use my rigid none of the batteries would work, ended up contacting a home depot manager about returning it for store credit since..milwaukee for the win...i got the hammer drill/sawzall combo for $300 and bought a impactor (having 4 batteries is nice, i dont have any issues with them dying on me too fast either, never feel insecure about my tool bags....

there was a youtube video where some guy takes a makita, dewalt and milwaukee and is boring holes into wooden logs with a nail eatter, milwaukee drilled almost twice the amount of holes as the dewalt did....makita came in second place at about 3/4 of what the milwaukee drilled

the brushless milwaukee impactor is sick....even on the slowest speed it will put peanut screws directly into studs, i basicly walk around all day at work with my toolbelt on and impactor in my hand its a very useful tool for many applications


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Just buy HILTI. best power tools I've ever used.


I don't find most of their cordless tools (other than SDS) to be much better han any other manufacturer.

Their sawzall design is pretty bad too, enough to make me never consider them as a complete system.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

What don't you like about the sawzall? I will say hilti needs to make a compact line of impacts, I use a little Bosch 10.8 for trim out.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Even with the antivibe technology, I find their sawzall shakes like a bastard when doing EMT cuts one-handed. 

I haven't used it extensively enough to put my finger on precisely why - maybe it's balanced differently or has a unique stroke pattern.

I don't see why I'd ever need a sub-18V impact driver. The new ones are light enough that I appreciate having the extra power and a single battery system.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Contractor supplied the Bosch so the battery issue is a non start for me. That little sucker will fit in my pocket and is perfect for receptacles, switches and lights. The sawzall does not cut emt one handed well because its heavy as hell (IMO).


----------



## coil power (Nov 17, 2011)

I have a dewalt 20v max and love how light it is and compact, also have a Milwaukee m18, not the fuel and it is a lot heavier, but I think it drives large lags and such better.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

bubb_tubbs said:


> Even with the antivibe technology, I find their sawzall shakes like a bastard when doing EMT cuts one-handed.
> 
> I haven't used it extensively enough to put my finger on precisely why - maybe it's balanced differently or has a unique stroke pattern.
> 
> I don't see why I'd ever need a sub-18V impact driver. The new ones are light enough that I appreciate having the extra power and a single battery system.


It's not just the weight that's an issue, from my experience anyways. It's the bulk that is associated with 18v and up tools. Like butcher said, with the small power tools they can be slipped in a back pocket and carried around no problem. I don't have any experience with the Bosch he is using but I use the Milwaukee m12 impact driver ad absolutely love it. I haven't found something I needed it to do that it can't accomplish. Granted I'm a cabling guy and not a "real" electrician so if I was it is possible I would be singing a different tune. For what I need it for though it has power to spare so carrying around an 18v is just unneeded weight and bulk to me. If you haven't held an m12 impact i would highly recommend it as even the lightest 18v tools are noticeably heavier. 

The bulk is especially important to me as I carry a very small tool bag into work to keep weight down and anything bigger than the m12 drivers(even some other12 volts from different brands) would be too big to fit in with the rest of my tools. 

This of course is from my experience. You may need to the extra power often enough to warrant the extra size and weight. I actually find in some situations that the power of an 18 volt would be a hindrance in an impact driver as I would have to be so light and careful on the trigger it would be bothersome. The m12 is a good bridge as it can do most of the bigger stuff while still being little enough to handle the smaller tasks with less worry of stripping out screws and whatnot.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

Was at the big orange box store today, and they are selling m12 kits with the hammer drill/driver, Impact, oscillating multitool with 2 of the redlithium 2 ah batteris and a charger for 200. 

Had to stare at it for a long time before i told myself no.

I'm bettingf theres going to be alot more sales on the m12 drills soon as they are getting ready to release the fuel/brushless line. If its great, I may switch over from the makita but im still on the fence.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

pwoody said:


> Was at the big orange box store today, and they are selling m12 kits with the hammer drill/driver, Impact, oscillating multitool with 2 of the redlithium 2 ah batteris and a charger for 200.
> 
> Had to stare at it for a long time before i told myself no.
> 
> I'm bettingf theres going to be alot more sales on the m12 drills soon as they are getting ready to release the fuel/brushless line. If its great, I may switch over from the makita but im still on the fence.


The m12 brushless line is supposed to be awesome! I just barely got my impact and to be honest if it was something I could have lived without I would have waited. Alas though as it is sometimes with companies either the tools needed aren't provided or the ones that are dot get the job done well enough. No company is immune to it either. Once the new line comes out I will probably pick up the new m12 impact and sell the one I have now on here or Craigslist. The belt clip alone will be worth it, never mind the new motor system lol!


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

I've had the makita 10.8 for three years but both the batteries died and im still waiting to see what happens with the new milwaukee before i switch over. I have a feeling makita is going to let their 12v line go the way of the dinosaur.

company provides 18v makita and various corded for everything else, but we supply our own drills. right now im sitting with my old 14.4 nimh makita til I decide what to do. I've always preferred the ergonomics of makita to everything else, and ive never had a problem with durability.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

pwoody said:


> I've had the makita 10.8 for three years but both the batteries died and im still waiting to see what happens with the new milwaukee before i switch over. I have a feeling makita is going to let their 12v line go the way of the dinosaur.
> 
> company provides 18v makita and various corded for everything else, but we supply our own drills. right now im sitting with my old 14.4 nimh makita til I decide what to do. I've always preferred the ergonomics of makita to everything else, and ive never had a problem with durability.


I used several Milwaukee tools( porta bands, drills, impacts, m12 screwdrivers, etc) and always liked how they felt compared to other brands of power tools. The thing that took me over the edge though towards Milwaukee is A) the battery charge indicators on the tools/batteries(it seems like a small thing until you have it and then it's HUGE) B) how extensive the 12volt line is compared to the other manufacturers and C) that the m12 line includes a porta band. 

The 12 volt bandsaw may seem like a small thing to go with a company for but I love porta bands after using them on the job sites and a 12 volt version would be perfect for home use. It was easy for me to go for Milwaukee all the way though as the only other power tools I have is a cheap 18 volt ryobi drill at home so I didn't have to deal with having a bunch of outdated tools that would get left collecting dust and/or sold for pennies on the dollar on a second hand site. 

As far as what my company provides the corded tools are provided as well as the 18volt stuff as well. Too bad the 18volt drills are the same cheap ryobi types I have at home. Luckily I don't need to drill much otherwise I would probably own a big 18 volt Milwaukee drill as well.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

When my makita was down I used my bosses m12 driver for the day trimming out and it felt way clunkier in my hand as opposed to my mak.

as far as little things, I really appreciate how the makita LED will stay on for 5 seconds after being tapped on the trigger, while all the others go out instantly unless you slightly depress the trigger, which in turn makes that high pitched squeal that drives me nuts. silly little things. 

I do appreciate the m12 extensiveness of their line, and that is one of the huge factors in making me consider switching over. Especially the heated jacket, what with me being a skinny white guy in Canada. However, Makita's 18v line is just as extensive, if not more so and with the inclusion of the new 18v multitool its making the choice even more difficult.

I just hope the new m12 line comes out before january so i can get my tax write off still.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

pwoody said:


> When my makita was down I used my bosses m12 driver for the day trimming out and it felt way clunkier in my hand as opposed to my mak.
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the m12 extensiveness of their line, and that is one of the huge factors in making me consider switching over. Especially the heated jacket, what with me being a skinny white guy in Canada. However, Makita's 18v line is just as extensive, if not more so and with the inclusion of the new 18v multitool its making the choice even more difficult.


I don't mean to say that Milwaukee is the end all be all of cordless power tools. Any one of the three major brands out there(red, yellow, white) should serve the purchaser fine. In fact I have tried a coworkers makita 12 volt impact, and while not as powerful as my m12, it still packs a big punch. So much so that I nicknamed it Mighty Mouse lol. And if the same deal that he got had been available when I was buying-home depot had a special for $100 that included a makita 12v impact, 3/8 drill, 2 batts, charger, and a hard case-I would probably have purchased that set and be a makita guy as far as 12 volt tools are concerned. I even like the dewalt 12 volt impact and had dewalt been smart enough to add a battery charge level gauge on it I would be a dewalt guy because its cheaper than the Milwaukee and it has better led placement as well as a belt clip. Milwaukee just happened to have the most of what I wanted for the right price at the right time.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

as far as im concerned, the only 2 worth the time are milwaukee and makita. the big difference between the 2 is design. milwaukee goes more power while makita goes sleeker and comfier. once the new 12v stuff comes out i will make my decision then.

altho it was ridiculously hard not to get the m12 stuff today at 200 for the kit. I just know the 18v makita multi tool will be way better than the rest. 

first world problems.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

pwoody said:


> as far as im concerned, the only 2 worth the time are milwaukee and makita. the big difference between the 2 is design. milwaukee goes more power while makita goes sleeker and comfier. once the new 12v stuff comes out i will make my decision then.
> 
> altho it was ridiculously hard not to get the m12 stuff today at 200 for the kit. I just know the 18v makita multi tool will be way better than the rest.
> 
> first world problems.


One thing I will say that I noticed with Milwaukee 12v vs makita 12v is the clunkiness and heavier weight of the Milwaukee is due to more metal parts, which to me translates into more longevity. Just my thoughts, not saying makita is crap just because they use more plastic.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

were you using the white or blue makita? I know that they are all supposed to be the same, but the other guy i work with has the whites and i have the blues and mine feel beefier and heavier. 

as far as milwaukee comparison, my mak and the bosses milwaukee wre pretty much identical in weight. the real difference was in the grip behind the trigger. makitas was slimmer and milwaukees was wider. torque wise i found the makita to have way more finesse and difference in settings, whereas the milwaukee would strip out set screws even on setting 1. little differences beteween the 2 were led lights on makita staying on, and milwaukee having the fuel gauge. 

splitting hairs at this point, both are solid great tools and its comparing apples to oranges. 

The thing is whichever platform i go with, will get a lot of investment in it. imleaning towards 18v compact makita atm just for the versatility and power of the 18v line (sawzall/miter saw/skilsaw/vacuum). the new brushless compact weighs just as much as my old 12v which is why im sure they are going to discontinue it. milwaukee 12v line has a bunch of awesome tools i would love to have as well (mcm cutter, heated jacket, bandsaw, hammer-drill, inspection tools, radio)

the one thing that bugs me, is that how dewalt is the only company where the cordless radio doubles as a charger. such a simple thing.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

[QUOTE="the one thing that bugs me, is that how dewalt is the only company where the cordless radio doubles as a charger. such a simple thing.[/QUOTE]

Dewalt has a patent on that. At least that's what a Milwaukee sales rep told me...


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

White Makita is a compact homeowner type thing.


----------



## cable_guy (Jun 3, 2012)

pwoody said:


> were you using the white or blue makita? I know that they are all supposed to be the same, but the other guy i work with has the whites and i have the blues and mine feel beefier and heavier.
> 
> the one thing that bugs me, is that how dewalt is the only company where the cordless radio doubles as a charger. such a simple thing.


I was using the whites. The radio was another thing drawing me to Milwaukee. I found a set at Home Depot that had the m12 radio in a set with the 3/8 drill(not hammer) for 99 bucks, which is the same price as just the drill and it was the last one in the store so I jumped on it. Had they been charging more for the set than tue drill I wouldnt have bought the radio set. Well a few days later I was using the drill and it started smoking out the back! Not a good sign since it had less than 5 days of use on it. To be thorough I asked a coworker that bought the hammer drill/impact set if he had ever had any issues like that with either piece and he said no very emphatically. 

Naturally, I went back to Home Depot to return it. Since, however, the receipt showed that I had just bought a drill and my set had the same sku number as the drills without the radio I didn't even bring the radio in for the return and now I own both the radio and the impact driver 

For those of you reading this wondering about what brand to go with don't let my defective drill experience discourage you from getting Milwaukee. There are 1000's more good experiences with Milwaukee that I have read about from this site, as well as online reviews.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

gotshokd666 said:


> Dewalt has a patent on that. At least that's what a Milwaukee sales rep told me...


that would be the most ridiculous patent ever and whatever office let it go through should be slapped with a stupid stick. there is absolutely no difference between that and a boombox that runs off of 8 D cell batteries or 120v.

according to milwaukees FAQ they state they dont charge with it due to it causing "inferior sound quality" which is a copout for not putting a charger in it, and keeping costs down. if it were really a sound quality issue, it would be as simple as putting in a switch to select between power sources and isolating said source from the other, but again, more BS.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

pwoody said:


> that would be the most ridiculous patent ever and whatever office let it go through should be slapped with a stupid stick. there is absolutely no difference between that and a boombox that runs off of 8 D cell batteries or 120v.
> 
> according to milwaukees FAQ they state they dont charge with it due to it causing "inferior sound quality" which is a copout for not putting a charger in it, and keeping costs down. if it were really a sound quality issue, it would be as simple as putting in a switch to select between power sources and isolating said source from the other, but again, more BS.


We weren't talking about the radio in particular when he told me about it, but he told me in general that dewalt has a patent on 'appliances' if you will, that double as chargers.


----------



## pwoody (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/PartsAndService/FAQ/Results.aspx?FAQId=12


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

gotshokd666 said:


> [QUOTE="the one thing that bugs me, is that how dewalt is the only company where the cordless radio doubles as a charger. such a simple thing.


Dewalt has a patent on that. At least that's what a Milwaukee sales rep told me...[/QUOTE]

Yeah I read that too.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Bosch makes a radio/charger too. Just nobody uses bosch tools.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

pwoody said:


> that would be the most ridiculous patent ever and whatever office let it go through should be slapped with a stupid stick. there is absolutely no difference between that and a boombox that runs off of 8 D cell batteries or 120v.
> 
> according to milwaukees FAQ they state they dont charge with it due to it causing "inferior sound quality" which is a copout for not putting a charger in it, and keeping costs down. if it were really a sound quality issue, it would be as simple as putting in a switch to select between power sources and isolating said source from the other, but again, more BS.


It's quite true.

Bosch pays DeWalt royalties for the ability to put a charger in their cube radio.


----------

